# Giorgio Armani



## soco210 (May 12, 2011)

Search results came up with nothing for an Armani swatch thread, so hopefully I didn't start an extra 

  	KHAKI PULSE #6 Eyes To Kill High Voltage 24-Hour Eye Shadow


----------



## Fianna (May 16, 2011)

#3 Purpura Eyes To Kill High Voltage 24-Hour Eye Shadow


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 6, 2011)

Rouge d'Armani Hot Collection lipsticks!


Top: 524, Bottom: 520








520, 524






 [h=2]520[/h]  	





 [h=2]524[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 17, 2011)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani High Precision Retouch 3.5 Light Sand[/h]  	 














  	Left to right: Giorgio Armani and MAC NC35


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 17, 2011)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Intense Eye Shadow No. 7 Sweet Fire[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 17, 2011)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Intense No. 9 Rock Sand[/h]


----------



## katred (Dec 21, 2011)

Rouge d'Armani #608 (Downtown collection)- NOTE: All the "official swatches" I've seen on the Armani web site and through all their retailers are really, really wrong.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 26, 2012)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Intense Eye Shadow No. 5 Gold Blitz and No. 6 Khaki Pulse Swatches[/h]  	 
  	Left to right: Khaki Pulse and Gold Blitz




  	Top to bottom: Gold Blitz and Khai Pulse


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 26, 2012)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Intense No. 3 Purpura Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 26, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## soco210 (Jan 31, 2012)

Blushing Fabric Second Skin Blush

  	01 Shimmering Peach









  	(L-R: 02 Sicilian Orange, 03 Pink Chiffon, 04 Sienna, 05 Raspberry, and 07 Scarlatto)


----------



## soco210 (Feb 13, 2012)

Eyes to Kill Mascara






  	Eyes to Kill Eye Color Trio in 01 Steel Black








  	Sheer Blush in #04 Sand


----------



## soco210 (Mar 18, 2012)

Spring 2012 Eye Palette #2










  	Spring 2012 Eye Pencil in Antique and Copper







  	Eyes to Kill Mascara #2 Night Violet (Fall 2011)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 23, 2012)

Summer 2012- Obsidian Black *(click to see each image in full size)*

  	No Flash/Daylight *by window*








  	Flash





  	It is more green/teal than the pic shows, irl


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 23, 2012)

GA ETK #19- Click each image to see it full size


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 23, 2012)

*Click each image to see it full size*

  	L-R ETK #2, #3, #6, #8, #9





  	ETK #2, #3, #6, #8




  	Click Image to see it full size:

  	ETK #13, #14, #19, #20


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 23, 2012)

GA ETK #14...my favorite e/s. It's gorgeous.  Click each image to see it full size.


----------



## katred (Apr 24, 2012)

Rouge d'Armani Sheer #602, "Black Lacquer"





  	More swatches and full review on the blog here.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 25, 2012)

#2 Lust Red - Click each image to see it full size


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

Eyes to Kill eyeshadows. Top to bottom: 23, 20, 21, 22


----------



## soco210 (May 26, 2012)

ETK shadow Obsidian Black Seaweed #20


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 1, 2012)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Silk Eye shadow No. 1 Blast of Blue[/h]


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 3, 2012)

Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow #28


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 20, 2012)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Bronze Color Collection 2012 Eyes To Kill #20 Obsidian Black #23 Madre Perla swatches[/h]  	 












  	Madre Perla over Obsidian Black


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill #24


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill #25


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill #26


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill #27


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill #28


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 12, 2012)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Intense Eye Shadow No. 21 Obsidian Grey[/h]  	 












  	Obsidian Black, Obsidian Grey and Madre Perla


----------



## soco210 (Aug 19, 2012)

ETK 25 & 28


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

Gorgeous. I love 27 too!


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 2, 2012)

Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Acqua Collection: No. 25, 26, 27, 28 and 29 swatches


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 8, 2012)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Rouge d'Armani Pink 512[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 8, 2012)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Rouge d'Armani Rouge 400[/h]


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 17, 2012)

L-R GA Lip Maestros #500, 400, 503

  	Flash






  	No Flash


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 3, 2012)

Lip Maestro 201 on left, Lipstick #408 on right


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 3, 2012)

GA ETK intense #24 on the left, compared to my all time favorite #14 on the right (was LE)


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 25, 2012)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill 4 Color Eyeshadow Palette No. 6 Boudior Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 28, 2013)

[h=3]Giorgio Armani Waterproof Smooth Silk Eye Pencil No. 1 swatches[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 26, 2014)

Eyes To Kill Intense Eyeshadow #11 White Punch


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 2, 2014)

Eyes To Kill Intense Eyeshadow #15 Copper/Black Grey


----------



## beautycool (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi there I wanted to post these foundation swatches I'm a nw22-25 mac for reference  I'm hoping I posted in the right thread  Giorgio armani silk foundation in number 5 ( top )  Bottom shade 5.5   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Top swatch again is number 5 and bottom is 5.5   Same picture but blended in more  Hope this helps anyone


----------

